# Price of APC UPS battery



## soham (Oct 19, 2006)

Can anyone please tell me what is the price of a APC UPS battery? The model is "BACK-UPS ES 500"
Thanks.


----------



## JBP (Oct 19, 2006)

It costs 2000 in Chennai...


----------



## Eazy (Oct 23, 2006)

soham said:
			
		

> Can anyone please tell me what is the price of a APC UPS battery? The model is "BACK-UPS ES 500"
> Thanks.



Go to this page on APC and click on  "Chat with a Support Agent" .... you should get the info you want ....

*www.apc.com/support/index.cfm


----------



## janitha (Oct 23, 2006)

JBP said:
			
		

> It costs 2000 in Chennai...



But an APC 500 VA UPS itself costs Rs.2000/or even less!


----------



## hairatheesh (Oct 23, 2006)

it costs around 2200 in coimbatore .....


----------



## vinyas (Oct 24, 2006)

planning to get a 1.5 KV Apc Ups ... how much does it cost ?


----------



## caleb (Oct 25, 2006)

soham said:
			
		

> Can anyone please tell me what is the price of a APC UPS battery? The model is "BACK-UPS ES 500"
> ?Thanks.
> ?


 I just bought the same UPS in SEPTEMBER2006 for Rs.2000 in mumbai...u may want to add Rs.200 more for assam...it's a very good ups worth every pisa u spend on it.


----------



## janitha (Oct 25, 2006)

But he was askig for the the price of a APC "UPS battery" and not that of the UPS itself!


----------



## caleb (Oct 25, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> But he was askig for the the price of a APC "UPS battery" and not that of the UPS itself!


 APC does not manufature batteries, if the warranty has expired on ur UPS than u can put in any good quality battery which costs Rs.600


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 25, 2006)

buy an excide battery. u'll  get it for about Rs. 440


----------



## janitha (Oct 25, 2006)

DukeNukem said:
			
		

> buy an excide battery. u'll  get it for about Rs. 440



Yes, for almost all UPSs, such a standard 12V, 7AH or 7.5AH SMF battery will do which will cost > Rs.500/-. But I am not sure whether APC uses the same format, voltage and AH rating. Espeially since I happened to see APC Battery  listed at Rs.2820 at computerwarehousepricelist.com.


----------



## suhas_sm (Oct 27, 2006)

I from one from APC regional office in PUNE for my Back-UPS AVR 5 0 0 for Rs.800 only.


----------



## janitha (Oct 27, 2006)

suhas_sm said:
			
		

> I from one from APC regional office in PUNE for my Back-UPS AVR 5 0 0 for Rs.800 only.



It seems realistic and reasonable.


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 27, 2006)

suhas_sm said:
			
		

> I from one from APC regional office in PUNE for my Back-UPS AVR 5 0 0 for Rs.800 only.



what's the brand of the battery???


----------



## suhas_sm (Oct 27, 2006)

Exide i guess dont remember though


----------



## soham (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey i found a Sukam battery for rs. 450/- . The dealer said that the Sukam battery was authorised by APC.


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 28, 2006)

suhas_sm said:
			
		

> Exide i guess dont remember though



They are chargin hell lot of money for that

add 100 to that and get two Decent Branded Battery


----------



## janitha (Oct 28, 2006)

The question still remains, whether the standard 7AH 12V battery suits APC?


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 28, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> The question still remains, whether the standard 7AH 12V battery suits APC?


Removing the Battery is Easy, Remove it, Take it to a Battery Shop, and ask for a "Replacement" or Something.. Pay for It, Come Home, Fix it to UPS, and Voila!


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 30, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> The question still remains, whether the standard 7AH 12V battery suits APC?



well these things are printed on every battery.
what's Printed on your old APC Battery? Stick to it.


----------



## caleb (Oct 30, 2006)

DukeNukem said:
			
		

> well these things are printed on every battery.
> what's Printed on your old APC Battery? Stick to it.


My thoughts exactly also buy from APC only IF the warranty of the UPS is still on but the warranty of the battery has expired (APC tends to give warranty like that...I know that coz I got 1 year warranty for battery but 2 years for the UPS I bought from APC last month). But if your warranty of the UPS has already expired than go in for any decent battery.


----------



## presoonjohn (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello,

I am a techie guy. Let me tell you the about the rating.

You can go for an Exide or any brand.

The ratings should be as
The terminal voltage should be 12V  ---- this is strict.
Next the ---> what is AH. This determines your backup time. More the AH value, more is your backup time.

In AH the A denotes current in Ampere and H is the time in Hours.

For example 7 AH capacity means 
Current @1 ampere can be drawn from the battery for 7 hours after full charge.
hence when the value increases, the backup time increases.

Also, Don't go for a batt with very low AH. The backup time will be too low and also the battery dies off easily. 

Hence what you need to check is the terminal voltage 12V. You can go for any brand.
However, for UPSs you need a  sealed lead battery.

Thank you.
Presoon John


----------



## janitha (Sep 10, 2008)

12V 7AH is most easily available but 7.5AH is also common. (Exide, Amco etc.) 7.5AH will give a bit more back up.


----------

